# clen timing



## mnpower (Jun 4, 2012)

when would you folks say is the best time to take clen, and how about half life? im starting with 40mcg dosages and tapering up and down and all around from there just a couple quetions before i do


----------



## maxwkw (Jun 4, 2012)

Split your dose. Half in the morning and half in the afternoon. 

Once you get up to a higher dose I split it up into 20mcg doses.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^
Good shit right there. 

I will say that if your "research chemical" is legit, then you would want to start off low and see how you react. Clenbuterol is a long-acting bronchodilator compared to Albuterol. 

You would benefit from doses administered every 8 hours. If you feel that the jitters are too much at night, think about taking it all in the morning.


----------



## fsoe (Jun 4, 2012)

I take it all at one time - about 7am - 180mcg --- I have a high tolerance for clen - Have used it for about 5 years and tried many brands, but PP clen that I am researching now is by far one of the strongest I have researched - 

- Currently it is buy 1 get 1 free i believe -


----------



## TwisT (Jun 4, 2012)

Not too late in the afternoon or you wont be sleeping


----------



## mnpower (Jun 5, 2012)

i took ir right after lunch(2pm)yesterday and man by the time i got to the gym i couldnt stand still, every limb on my body was shaking....crazy shit   so i took more this am   everything from PP is the best


----------

